# Sirius receiver problem



## bpob (Jul 13, 2007)

Has anyone experienced problems with the Starmate receiver? I'm on my second receiver and it's going bad with the same problem I had before. I started getting "attenna not detected" on my display. Should I call for my third receiver or is there something else I can do? I've disconnected the receiver and unplugged the cords from the craddle and that has not helped.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

bpob said:


> Has anyone experienced problems with the Starmate receiver? I'm on my second receiver and it's going bad with the same problem I had before. I started getting "attenna not detected" on my display. Should I call for my third receiver or is there something else I can do? I've disconnected the receiver and unplugged the cords from the craddle and that has not helped.


Which starmate?

I have had problems with the ST1. I can't remember what happened to the first one, but the replacement that Radio Shack gave me had the power connector melt into it. Radio Shack wouldn't replace it again, so I went to Best Buy to get the ST2. I am now starting to have problems with the power connector not making a good connection to the receiver, and sometimes the satellite connector heeds to be tapped so it can start receiving a signal, so I think that that connector is starting to go bad as well.


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

I have the first generation of the XACT receiver since 2005 and I too am beginning to get within the last week the "Antenna Not Found" message. It usually precedes the "Acquiring Signal" message such as when I am in a parking garage, etc. Maybe Sirius has changed something that causes this message ???


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Sometimes the "antenna not found" message means the antenna has gone bad, but the receiver is fine. It is somewhat a mystery as to why the antennas go south. Some say water gets inside, but sometimes they go bad even when stored inside the car. You can test your receiver just by plugging in another antenna.


----------



## bpob (Jul 13, 2007)

I have the Starmate 4, which Sirius tells me is top of the line. I've just gone through two in eight months, so how top of the line is it? I hope the antenna is not bad since I had everything installed at Best Buy and I would hate to pay for a service call. Sirius seems to think it is the receiver.


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

bpob said:


> I have the Starmate 4, which Sirius tells me is top of the line. I've just gone through two in eight months, so how top of the line is it? I hope the antenna is not bad since I had everything installed at Best Buy and I would hate to pay for a service call. Sirius seems to think it is the receiver.


It is top of the line more because of the features than the function.

It's hard to diagnose because the error message is so generic. Two receivers in 8 months is not good, but from what I read the antennas fail more than the receivers. You could pick up a new antenna and try that. Just put it on your dash for now. If that solves the problem then you can settle with BB. If you don't want to buy an antenna, try taking it back to BB or your local car audio place. They might have a spare antenna lying around. The antenna is not too hard to replace even with a custom install. Taking out the bad one is enough education to put it in yourself. Just follow the wire.


----------

